# Mantua Classics 2-6-6-2 T Articulated Logger



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

I got this Mantua logger off of eBay (original box, paperwork!), with the thought of improving performance, upgrade the DCC and sound (came with MRC and sound is weak), and super detailing the engine with an interior cab. This will be a project similar to the 4-8-4 Bachmann I did years ago: Bachmann Overland Limited Greyhound | Model Train Forum .

Project pics to come!


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

First task, removed the shell and all details. Left them in a container of isopropyl (90%) for 2 days, this allowed me to brush off the paint and decals. Filed/sanded seems and flask.









Removed all wiring and the MRC decoder/sound.









Soldered a new wire (positive pickup) and harness for easy future disassembly. Added a flexible coupling tube to the rear drive shaft.









The inner rod's screw was hitting against the black plastic part in the rod assembly. I trimmed it down enough for clearance - they now roll freely!









The location of the MRC decoder (shoved in the cab) and lack of neatness was a disappointment by Mantua. My plan is to install an ESU decoder, Keep Alive, and speakers in the "Tank Logger Water" with a harness between the component and the wiring continuing to the engine.









Presently working on detailing the engine with custom made piping and brass parts as I am referring to a prototypical Weyerhauser engine image.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Removed all molded handrails and steps from the cab and tanks. Created brass handrails and steps and, added doorknobs.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

En-TACT said:


> Removed all molded handrails and steps from the cab and tanks. Created brass handrails and steps and, added doorknobs.
> View attachment 575593
> 
> 
> ...


i love your " projects" we have the same exact loco at the hobby shop i work for


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

blackz28 said:


> i love your " projects" we have the same exact loco at the hobby shop i work for


Thank you blackz28!


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

I removed part of the side-step (area between the water tank) attached to the boiler to increase room and house the DCC decoder. I then built a frame to complete the closure underneath the water tank ... it will also be a means to attach piping along underneath it. Now onto the right side.

Also, added brass steps at the rear.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I recently passed on one of these because I was afraid it wouldn't like my R19 and R22 curves. How did it run in factory trim and how does it do on smaller curves?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I recently passed on one of these because I was afraid it wouldn't like my R19 and R22 curves. How did it run in factory trim and how does it do on smaller curves?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


This has the MC-94 motor (I think it is a Sagami) and only ran it on R22 and greater; runs very quiet and smooth. The only performance issue I had was with the rod assembly when going in reverse - I resolved that as indicated above. 

I like the look of this locomotive, and I think it will look sharp after detailing the appearance.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Working on the articulated piping ...


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Saw two of those on a table at a train show yesterday and was sooo tempted, but the same guy had a Heisler and a 2-4-4T Boston and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like fun.
What decoder/sound is going in?


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Rear cab details. Added main articulated pipes and some piping to the rear of the engine.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> Looks like fun.
> What decoder/sound is going in?


I planned to use Loksound and a couple of cube speakers.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Just got the green Weverhaeuser #127. Operated very nice in DC so its in the process of getting a decoder installed. Tempted to install LED's. Looks like the Decoder will fit above the motor and the speaker will fit in the cab. Might install some fire box lights bit not sure anything would show up on an oil fired unit.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Just got the green Weverhaeuser #127. Operated very nice in DC so its in the process of getting a decoder installed. Tempted to install LED's. Looks like the Decoder will fit above the motor and the speaker will fit in the cab. Might install some fire box lights bit not sure anything would show up on an oil fired unit.


Cab is a bit tight, which decoder and sound did you get?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll see how the decoder works, its not mu normal choice. Looks nice, but I have not yet tried it out, may be a complete bust.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Another pipe added ...


----------



## jackpeter1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Beautiful Work !


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Almost done with all the underlying piping - left to complete the dual piping on the right side. Next step, details to the front boiler.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Started piping the boiler ...


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Front boiler details.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow.

My 2-6-6-2 needs an overhaul. Hope I can make it look this good.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

where do the small bore piping unions, valves come from?


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> where do the small bore piping unions, valves come from?


For the large articulated pipes I used plastic tubes and cut them with a pipe tool by K&S. To make the union part with a groove, I first lightly press into the plastic and go around it in a circular motion. 

The smaller pipes I used "crimp tubes", found in the jewelry aisle at a arts and crafts store. The company that makes the crimp tubes is Beadalon and the tubes come in 4 sizes: 0.8mm, 1.3mm, 1.5mm, 1.8mm. 

HO globe valves are by Cal-Scale.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Today I finished the front boiler with a wrapped-around handrail. This required an extra stanchion. 

Worked on the tank logger air plains. I've decided to create new cooling flats with brass wiring, the plastic casting were bent and easily cracked on me. Left to finish 3 more pipes that go into the boiler on the front left-side; need to figure out how to make them removable when removing the tank logger water - I'll have to sleep on it.


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

En-TACT said:


> Today I finished the front boiler with a wrapped-around handrail. This required an extra stanchion.
> 
> Worked on the tank logger air plains. I've decided to create new cooling flats with brass wiring, the plastic casting were bent and easily cracked on me. Left to finish 3 more pipes that go into the boiler on the front left-side; need to figure out how to make them removable when removing the tank logger water - I'll have to sleep on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

I have finished super-detailing the logger's outside and it is ready for paint. However, I like to do that outside in warmer weather - it's been in the low 50's. Therefore, I'll be placing it on the shelf .. 





























... in the meantime, my next project is this Mantua 4-4-2 Camelback!


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Primed ...


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Started to add color to her...


----------

